
Linearity is killing the Living Web: Blogs don't work anymore, Google search is useless - danw
http://cognections.typepad.com/lifeblog/2008/02/linearity-is-ki.html
======
baha_man
"Well, Google's results are quite linear and is built on the notion of sites,"
If Google's results don't include junk like this, so much the better.

